# 911: I need a 75-100W heater



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

i NEED A HEATER!!!!!!!! I will kindly trade some plants, or buy one if it's reasonlly priced. I just bought a hagen elite 100w heater from pet supplies plus this after noon, I just got ready to use it,stick in the tank, and POP! the heater cracked...... :mad2: and there is a warrentry of one year. but doesn't include the breakage of the glass. guess that's what I get for buying the cheapest heater I could find.  so if any one has one they are not using,that not pos let me know, and I will buy, trade plants, or so kindly take it off your hand. :supz:

side note the 75w hagen elite heater I have on the top 20 works great no problems, wonder if the 100w was to much or I just got a lemon.

ALL IN ALL THOUGH NO FISH DEAD. :supz:


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

snowball I sent you a reply to your pm. now I need two heaters.
the 75w fell in the tank. so any one with heaters let me know.
I need two 75-100w heaters..  don't go cheap on heaters, and make sure they are submergable.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I've learned not to go cheap on heaters. The brands that I trust is Hydor, Fluval & Jager (Pronounced Yeager).


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

fyi - glass heaters usually require an acclimation to water temp before turning them on/plugging them in. Once in the tank and acclimated you slowly turn the temp control (if they have one) to the point where it just comes on (usually a light indicates this). You then slowly increase the temp about 3-5 degrees at a time. They often indicate the procedure in their instructions.

I still have "cheap" antique hang on the side glass heaters that work just fine.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, that is what I did guess I got the lemons.. oh and robert hagen is fluval.. fluval is made by hagen - john hagen..


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you checked on craigslist lately? Someone out of Irving is always selling used equipment.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yep I saw the ad, it was for unknown name heaters. I think it's a guy who works for saltwater pradise in irving selling them.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I checked at True Percula and didn't see any one sale.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> I checked at True Percula and didn't see any one sale.


Thanks to craigslist I go then.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Find anything?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I found a guy with 2- 100w heaters for 5 dollars each. I called him and he said he was about to take his kids to dinner and would call me back he never did... I got the 75w working it just has a turn knob that is hard to turn now.... so I really just need a 150-250w for the 55g.. and a 75-100w for the 20g.
I also wish the 55 was cycled... i've got all my angels crammed in the bottom 20g and I know that has to be stressful for them. 65 juvies and 2 large angelfish all in one tank.... they are all getting along and don't fight over food at all. I'd sell some of the small ones for $2.00 each or 2 for $3.00 if any one is interested send a pm. the large ones i would sell for $12.00 or both for $20.00 

tanya is helping me out though, trading me 5 anbuis for my corys,ottos,and dwarf gouramis.
then I can just take the danios,platys,and common pleco to fish gallery for store credit.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

update. I went to the store and the store let me get a new one free just had to give them the lemon one.
then I was able to find a 200w heater for the 55g. so I'm good I have heaters for all my tanks.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Excellent


----------

